# GTR hits 1000 bhp on UK DYNO!!!!!!



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Dear Power-lovers,

Well, we all knew it would happen some time, but it did yesterday.

A well-known GTR (that I used to part-own) ran on a well-known dyno, at a well-known tuner (no need for advertising in this thread) and made the following power:

*1015bhp at the axles!*

Needless to say this is just a power at axles figure, the true engine power is obviously higher, but I don't think that the figure above needs improving by adding a huge imaginary transmission-loss figure.

It certainly blew me away so I'll say it again:

*1015bhp at the axles* 

Now let's hope the car gets the power to the ground at TOTB2......

Guy


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

aww thats awesome guy and congrats mate, ive seen the pics of your old car it was awesome, remember when u posted it at the evo forum, thats the one u are talking about aint it, that was a babe

i bet u are missing her now, u gonna do the same with your new one


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*How Much*

Top respect to the man...

Cant wait to see it go at TOTB2


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

good result what spec is 32 running now as lisas driving it aint she at totb2 ?? assume this is same car 


well done mm first one to 1400 brake then ??? 

lee


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

WOW  :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Holy cr4p !!

That equates to a single turbo 1.3 fiesta with 507.5 bhp at the wheels !!!!!!!

**** that !!!

J.

Top job Gillam united !!


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Guy said:


> *
> 
> 1015bhp at the axles
> 
> ...


Guy,

Was that using the THOR 1600bhp Dynapack? The one that will be at Billing and 10OTB2?

Or on Abbey's own dynapack (I thought that 1 was only rated at 800bhp at the axles hence my query)

PS fantastic effort!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

GOD HELP US


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dyno*

It was at Abbey, I believe they have uprated from their original dynos. They also supplied the Thor Dyno I believe.

I think that this reading was at the limit of their dyno (and may even have exceeded the normal 'limit').

Anyway, I think we should all be pleased that finally there is a genuine dyno-proven 1000bhp+ GTR in the UK.

Guy


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

That is a fantastic achievement - is there a current up-to-date spec sheet for the car?

The old Project X web pages haven't been updated for a while. It would be nice to see how the projet has progressed over the year.

Cheers


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Awesome!*

Well done, that is a fantastic result.

  :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Were talking about Project X yea?


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

**** me 

Quote; Needless to say this is just a power at axles figure, the true engine power is obviously higher, but I don't think that the figure above needs improving by adding a huge imaginary transmission-loss figure.


Well fooking said


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

:smokin:


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

Well done Guy, great result!


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

causing trouble r u bob  , only one cossie can take the skylines on and its martins, theirs only one other kevs but he aint going down but andy is their aint he, his is fast.


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

Guy said:


> *Dear Power-lovers,
> 
> Well, we all knew it would happen some time, but it did yesterday.
> 
> ...


bloody fantastic fair play to everyone involed with the beast :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

marco


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*its hot in the kitchen*

lets try this 1
cars run on their tyres
NOT ON THEIR HUBS
see you soon

nevertheless, that's a fantastic result Guy, congrats mate.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Wow, that's almost exactly the same figure that the Veilside 34 made in the High Octane vid, super result!


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: its hot in the kitchen*



rsbob said:


> *lets try this 1
> cars run on there tyres
> NOT ON THERE HUBS
> see you soon *


What's you point?

So they eliminated slip to get accurate reports at the hub...which is a much better way of dynoing without taking the engine out.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Alex,

Ignore him, I'm sure he'll see the error of his ways next weekend. 

All,

Please don't turn this into another shitty thread....

Peter.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Peter said:


> *All,
> 
> Please don't turn this into another shitty thread....
> 
> Peter. *


Well said.

J.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Peter said:


> *Please don't turn this into another shitty thread....
> 
> Peter. *


well said Peter... Give Project X the high respect it deserves.. TOTB is something different, this is a mamoth achievement ..


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*This ain't going to*

turn into a 5hit thread is it, because we aren't going to allow it to are we  .

I've personally seen Abbey sweat blood and tears over this car. Every nut, bolt and washer has been taken apart and lovingly put back. It's amazing also how Abbeys have taken the car on from its original state. A massive transformation has taken place and they have changed so much due to their knowledge and expertise. I can only say its a shame they never done a photo journal because its been a labour of love.

Big up to Loveable Mark, Dr Danoh, Tony Soprano and the Firm  .

UK's first proven 1000+bhp Skyline :smokin: .

As the old saying goes. It's always the quiet ones you have to watch out for  .

Glen


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Great minds think alike Paul !! 

Very true Glen.

I hope that Mark DOES manage to see it run, and is in a more positive frame of mind.

He and Gary, Rod and others must be absolutely knackered with all the midnight oil being burnt.

Well done.

J.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Flinkin' Blip!*

What an acheivement - congrats to everyone involved. Only wish I was going to see it run in the flesh.

:smokin:


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

hows it gonna do on the handling circuit?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Simply Awesome.

Can't wait to see Project X, and the many others (not just Skylines) at TOTB2


----------



## Gav.Diamond (Jul 26, 2003)

Awsome cant wait to see this and others at TOTB2 http://240plan.ovh.net/~passionf/forum/images/smiles/9c-clap.gif


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: This ain't going to*

Huge congrats to the team and Abbey. That is simply an awesome result. Cracking that 1,000hp+ line is music to my ears.



TOKYO said:


> *A massive transformation has taken place and they have changed so much due to their knowledge and expertise. *


Glen, what were the major changes from the original spec? The car was very well kitted out to start with so I'm curious what was swapped out or improved.

Cya O!


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Thats bloody mental. 

Is this the most powerful in the country or are there other Skylines with a genuine/proven 1000+bhp. 
Ive not heard of any.


----------



## JohnA (Aug 31, 2002)

Is nitrous involved in there at all?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Awesome*

Using a realistic 15% loss, that equates to around 1200 bhp at the flywheel   
The thought of TOTB2 just gets better every day.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bloody tip top! 

A mammoth achievement and very well done to all involved. 

:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*Wow*

Absolutely fanatstic!!
I can only guess at the cost of such a car but being a freeloader, i will be cheering it on at TOTB along with all the other skylines as if they were my own!!
Shall we go and do a "be scared" type post on other boards as seems to be the current trend??? 
Yup, never underestimate a quiet man !!!!
Look forward to hearing it let alone seeing it!!
jas


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Quite simply, that's incredible....I've seen the car up their numerous times recently...and Danoh said to me last weekend that it was sitting on the dyno being mapped, etc.

Can't even biegin to imagine what it's like to drive a car like that.

If your reading Mark....i'd like to be taken out for a spin in it sometime...so i can sample it once for myself  

I can't wait for next weekend now...it's going to be a great spectacle.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Questions*

Answers:

1. No nitrous, it doesn't need it..........

2. Power at hubs is used as that is what dyno they own. Anyone who has seen a truly powerful car run on a hub-dyno vs a roller dyno will appreciate the added accuracy and safety of the hub-dyno since rollers are plain scary on 700+ bhp cars (this is not a problem for our Cosworth driving friends! ). 

I'll make it simple for the people who have interjected so far, if it has 1015bhp at the hubs it will have slightly less power at the wheels (due to the tyre/roller interface) and slightly more power at the engine (due to frictional losses at through the greabox/drivetrain)...........

Guy


----------



## H4D UU (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: This ain't going to*



TOKYO said:


> *
> 
> UK's first proven 1000+bhp Skyline :smokin: .
> 
> ...


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

From what I can assertain the whole car was rebuilt and numerous parts changed to increase the output. Even redesigning the fuel system and as they mapped the car then they would have decided on all the other ratios and measurments etc. Also it wasnt impoerted with 1000bhp

L8r

Nad


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*haduu or had u ..whatever..*

     
I think the post pretty much reads for itself that they built the car. even if they hadn`t lets not forget the facts about what has just been acheived!!!! 1000 BHP!!!

jas


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

''Had you... you'' little provocateur you!!!

You would need at least 2 more packs of Toblerone to get your roller-skate up to that power...


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

eek! 
Poor tarmac:smokin:


----------



## haplo (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: This ain't going to*



H4D UU said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who gives a rats ass if it didn't have all the mods done in the UK?

Go and build yourself one here and then come back and subtly dig at other peoples cars.

Personally, I think its an awesome achievement, and am green with envy!


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

TOTB2 just got a whole lot better  


I cant really see anything beating it in the 1/4mile, just need to wait and see who turns up to the handling circuit.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

That is damn impressive!!!!!
Congrats.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: This ain't going to*



H4D UU said:


> *The first IMPORTED 1000+bhp skyline.
> Did they actually build the car? For example, did they work out how much advance to run at peak torque? Did they design the fuel system or what a/f ratio to run at 2 bar? Did they work out what a/r to go for on the exhaust housing or whether to go for a divided or non divided tang or whether to go for a p or a q trim, etc, etc.
> Dont take this post as trying to degrade their efforts, just interested, in whether or not they take credit for the car. *


I can't say too much on this post for a number of reasons (my position, involvement in the project, secret-squirrel value, being flamed by people etc), but to clear a few things up for you H4D UU...

From import, the fuel system has been totally scrapped and replaced with our own design (swirl pot and pump housings), replumed in fresh aeroquip to our own spec, the management system (early generation 2 FCON V-Pro) and looms have been scrapped and replaced with superior items... Therefor meaning... we (myself and Mark) have mapped the car from scratch, as well as spending considerable time and money improving a number of other key areas. So yes, we did make all the decisions, the timing, the destination AFR, the plug grades (not such an easy decision as you might think) as well as putting in a lot of hard graft just to get things the way we want them. A lot more has been done than I am prepared to comment upon, the car will speak for itself all being well at TOTB2, no matter where on the site you are, you'll know when its in use.

The end result of our rebuild of the car is that it now has considerably more power (and ergo, Torque) than when it arrived from Japan, at much lower boost.

More importantly, I've been up the road in it, and lets just say that there isnt much on wheels that can prepare you for the unleashing of 1000+ HP hub power through a proper sequential gearbox, its a weapon! For anyone interested, the estimated flywheel power means nothing, we don't get involved in that game, all we know is, its over 1000 at the hubs. Nuff said.

On a final note - we've not run full boost yet. Awaiting the bits to be able to do so, but it should have enough power for now... 

Cheers,

Dan (dr dan0h to some people  )


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Way to go Danoh...


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: This ain't going to*



dan0h said:


> *
> 
> On a final note - we've not run full boost yet. Awaiting the bits to be able to do so, but it should have enough power for now...
> 
> *


will the bits be on by next Sunday?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Ask me next sunday, its out of our hands at the moment


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Speaking of torque,

any chance you can post the power/torque graph and tell us how much the peak torque was?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Sadly no graph. Certainly not before TOTB2 anyway.

Peak torque was "approx" 600 lb/ft.

Dan


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*yayai lads is this funny*

Over 1200 bhp at the flywheel and not on full boost yet!!!!!!!!

thats funny


come on guys - reel your necks in - your getting silly now!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: yayai lads is this funny*



rsbob said:


> *Over 1200 bhp at the flywheel and not on full boost yet!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats funny
> 
> ...



You have a good point there  


Keith


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

keith dont bother with this guy, i bet he doesnt even have the balls to race and he is just a mouth, but good for us we can shoot our load in it  will shut him up good and he can say in history im famous i had the load of skyline and evo boys in my mouth and made me a lil faster  its better than nos he shall say


so it came to pass, rsbob got load shot in his mouth and came to pass he enjoined it


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Looks like we might have some competition for the fastest GTR outside of Japan then !! 

Is the car intended to be purely for drag ? 

I've seen both Croydens and the Heat Treatments cars running that sorta grunt and it's nothing short of sensational, well done to all involved.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

moses said:


> *keith dont bother with this guy, i bet he doesnt even have the balls to race and he is just a mouth, but good for us we can shoot our load in it  will shut him up good and he can say in history im famous i had the load of skyline and evo boys in my mouth and made me a lil faster  its better than nos he shall say
> 
> 
> so it came to pass, rsbob got load shot in his mouth and came to pass he enjoined it  *




Moses you are going to have to stop smoking that $hit  


Keith:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Couple of points we must remember*

AbbeyMotorsport only quote there at the hubs figure and do not get into the 'open-ended added on' percentage game so if other people misquote their figures then I'm sure it's got nothing to do with them.

Also they are not promoting Project X as there own totally built from scratch car, but a car that they have taken onboard when the previous owners did not want it anymore for whatever reasons. It's not as if they are learning anything from it, it's just that they don't have time to build their own car from scratch and this seemed like a good idea for a bit of fun, thats all.

Lets not get all pettyby putting people down as all us Skyliners are singing from the same Hymn Sheet aren't we? 

Gio. I've seen/heard the grief that Abbeys have had getting the car to run good. As for parts changed/modified/fettled then you'll have to ask the guys themselves but all I can say again is that the amount of work they have put into it from its intital getting here is something else.

Glen


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I don't care what state it was in when it was imported, 1015HP at the hubs is something else regardless of where it came from right !

And I've got to agree, we should all be of the same opinion that the car in front shouldn't be a Toyota but a Nissan Skyline GTR !!!  

My personal opinion is that the Dynopak dyno's are by far the most accurate dyno (non engine dyno's) for what I think dyno's best use is and that's comparisons.

I mean all dyno's serve their purpose in my eye's and that's purely to go in to a workshop and then make sure you come out with more than you went in with. Doesn't really matter what the dyno is too much.

At least you can't pump up your tyres and make it look like you gained some horsepower by changing the gear ratio on a hub dyno. And you can safely stand near the car on a hub dyno, which you can't do on a rolling road..........oops..

Sorry, don't want to sidetrack the thread so well done again boys.


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Very good !!*

Congratulations with the result guys ! 

What amazes me in general, is the amount of apparent envy around regarding this subject  where it's the perfect chance for anyone willing to to prove that he/she can do better !

Good posts Glen :smokin: 

Andre.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

''Envy is the bitter face of awe!''

[Extract from the Mycroft Book of ''Shut-the-fvck-up and Appreciate.'' Abridged Version]



[Will remove if this offends, but come on guys, these are great figures.]


----------



## blondie (Nov 3, 2002)

*bloody hell*

thats sum horsis....does anyone know who it was?


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*You forgot the "shock" as in "shock and awe"*



Mycroft said:


> *''Envy is the bitter face of awe!''
> 
> [Extract from the Mycroft Book of ''Shut-the-fvck-up and Appreciate.'' Abridged Version]
> 
> ...


----------



## blondie (Nov 3, 2002)

*shocked...*

what model liner was it?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Blondie - it's an R32 GTR.


----------



## blondie (Nov 3, 2002)

not white by any chance is it?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

no chance !!


----------



## blondie (Nov 3, 2002)

ahh well it aint who a thought it was then....any body gonna spill the beans on who it was...or will i ave 2 wait till totb


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Mycroft*

CLASS  :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

its not much of a surprise if you add 2+2 together.

How many skylines do you know that could have this kind of power??

Theres only one in the uk, and its been the topic for much debate since it arrived in november!!

hope that helps.

J.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Nice to*

see you posting Bladey, and in better spirits :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Couple of points we must remember*



TOKYO said:


> *Gio. I've seen/heard the grief that Abbeys have had getting the car to run good. As for parts changed/modified/fettled then you'll have to ask the guys themselves but all I can say again is that the amount of work they have put into it from its intital getting here is something else.
> 
> Glen *


Cheers, Glen. I'll let the team discuss the changes when they're ready. Needless to say, its great to see that all the hard effort and persistence has paid off. Keep it up, chaps!  

Cya O!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *its not much of a surprise if you add 2+2 together.
> 
> How many skylines do you know that could have this kind of power??
> 
> ...



Does Project .Z' not count then 
cant wait till next weekend bring it on  


Keith:smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

lol @ keith yeah mate im on jet pops and candy dips  u want some makes u higher  :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

moses said:


> *lol @ keith yeah mate im on jet pops and candy dips  u want some makes u higher  :smokin: *


Yes Moses i will have some off you
I will put them in Project .Z' fuel tank
then look out 1400 bhp here we come  :smokin: 


Keith


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

lol not 1400 bhp but 3000 bhp  your car will thank moses


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Getting back to the thread....I just wanted to wish Lisa all the best in driving Project X.

I don't know if i'd have the bottle to launch / floor the throttle on a car like that - so much power to keep under control.

All the best.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Good luck Abbey.*

I look forward to meeting up with all my friends at Elvington next weekend.

Henry


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Henry

Welcome back,are you booked into the same hotel as we are
look forward to seeing you again.

see you in the bar  

Keith


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Awsome 
Just to clarify: 
Is the car now owned 100% by Abbey Motorsport?
And Lisa (Tigger) will be driving it a TOTB2? that's 1 lucky lady, how do you get chosen to do something like that?


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Hi Keith.*

Yes,I`m going up with Guy in his GT2 Clubsport on Friday and we are all staying at the same secret location.

Project X belongs to Abbey and really should be renamed as "Project Abbey Motorsport" as the car his been totally transformed from the original beast me & Guy brought in last year.

Tigger/Lisa is the driver and the car does everything it`s meant to do.........only quicker!

Henry.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Is Moses aware that there will be a woman at the controls of a 1000hp motor?.. you know that means he'll need new under-pants dont you! hahaha 

Moses can hardly control his passions when it is just a car OR a woman, the 2 together is gonna send the poor fella right over the top into 'la-la' land for gawds sake. 

The mans a walking testosterone bomb anyway...


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

LOL...moses provides a joke-a-minute  (whatever that is supposed to mean    ).

Impressive car. Gives a clear cut idea of what is required to achieve a certain stage in Skyline tuning - i.e. how much cash, what mods, effect on lovelife  (or affairs  ).


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

mycroft my dear brother  pls dont tell them what happened to me pls pls pls


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

My lips are sealed my brother!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Welcome back Henry.

I see you too have joined TEAM UBERbeetle!!

Your new bonnet looks nice btw, dan said its very impressive if you turn it on after rain, should be registered in Tivoli !!

Moses,

We understand matey, the passions of a glaswegian run hot and deep !!     

pmsl

J.............. 

PS Sorry keith, you know what I meant though, do you think you are getting near to 4figures atw?? rather you than me, Mark says it tries to turn right on gearshifts


----------



## volvo fl10 (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Hi Keith.*



Henry said:


> *
> 
> Tigger/Lisa is the driver and the car does everything it`s meant to do.........only quicker!
> 
> ...


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

cheers mycroft  my cool dude brother and thanks bladerider  and its true


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *
> I see you too have joined TEAM UBERbeetle!!
> *



YEP, UBERbeetle rules (when it's dry  )


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

1015bhp should be enought to to take two fo the three events, any one know what is geared for topend?


----------



## Mike Rainbird (Nov 12, 2001)

Wow! :smokin: 

Anyone who slates such an achievement is just jealous - probably only "really" makes 400bhp at the fly...


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

*Hmmm...*

thats A LOT horsies!

...well since I´m new in here I dunno what to type in search engine.
ARE there existing ANY pictures of that BANZAI-Monssa?!?

Good Luck @ TOTB
And may the internals stay where they are


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

a milestone for the UK ATH horsepower.

I think congratulations go out to all who have even touched this car, it is a testiment of what can be done.

Well done people !:smokin:


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

mad should be good


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hi Lee*

where you been hiding.

Did you get my pm?

Glen


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

That's awesome power! 

What is the loss estimate from the hubs to the tyres?
What are the gear ratios?
How much does the car weigh?


----------



## James B (Jul 24, 2003)

WOW!

That is some awesome power!!

I wish you all the best with the car at TOTB. I'm annoyed i can't make it but my grandfather won't be too chuffed i missed his 80th! lol!


Best of luck!

james


----------



## wayneking (Mar 15, 2003)

So whens it going to tow a caravan then   

Just out of interest whats it get to the tank full  

Moses, hows Ashley


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

wayneking said:


> *Just out of interest whats it get to the tank full
> *


From one end of the track to the other.......................VERY quickly !!      

Claudius,

As I understand it there should be almost no difference between hub power and wheel power, as so little energy is lost, only that to heat the tyres, and make them rumble.

Its just that with the tyres still on the car it is so much harder to get an accurate figure with slip, tyre pressure, weighting and a million other variables to throw out the figures.

Hope that helps matey.

James.


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*Well done guys*

It don't matter the guys done good!!

but it comes down to the day on who wins and who loses, for the true champ. 

but also remember the time and effort put in by all owners and tuners, surley everone is sort of a winner to have there cars featured at the event, my concern is seeing another marque kicking ****!!

GO ON THE GTR's!!!

Dave 
ex owner


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

wayneking u nasty bugger  dont u dare, pls dont and ashley isnt what she seemed  , how the **** did u know, the whole world knows all your fault mycroft me crazy bros


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

1015 BHP is damn impressive, but to get 1015BHP and still get it through an MOT is something else


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Ashley,Ashley,Ashley*

Moses your not a shirt lifter are you   



Keith:smokin:


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

keith
is that the same as a sausage jockey.......lmao

is the truth really out???

well done to all involved with project x

good luck to all the skylines on sunday, may the best skyline win 

see yas all there
lee


----------



## wayneking (Mar 15, 2003)

Sorry Moses slip of the tongue   and on that note don't get any ideas you bum bandit


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *From one end of the track to the other.......................VERY quickly !!
> 
> Claudius,
> 
> ...


James, 

You understand it wrong. There is a massive difference between hub power and wheel power. The tyre to road interface is responsible for the largest amount of the losses.

It is simple enough to prove (and it's been done many times before) - just run the same car on the different dynos and see for yourselves.

Regardless, they are good power figures - but the black dyno will provide the real indication of the engines outright power.

Mario.


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

skylinelee said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Claudius,

This forum is equipped with gay alarm as you can see 
It always detect german pink scooby drivers 

BTW I thought you didn't like skylines that much as " a 1650kg r34 with 380bhp would be just as fast as a 300bhp subaru gt "???


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *Claudius,
> 
> As I understand it there should be almost no difference between hub power and wheel power, as so little energy is lost, only that to heat the tyres, and make them rumble.
> 
> ...


I would also guess that that sort of power is pretty hard to measure on a rolling road with 2 rolls per tyre, etc.

Whatever the wheels eat up, whether it's 30 or 50 bhp, your car will still kick butt hard 

How much does it weigh? Did you put it on a diet? 

What about the gearbox? Dont wanna tell, huh?


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Maxi said:


> *I thought you didn't like skylines that much as " a 1650kg r34 with 380bhp would be just as fast as a 300bhp subaru gt "???
> *


I see that you still dont understand power to weight ratios... is that good enough a reason to you to hijack an excellent thread? Go play with your underpowered Evo


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Can we please keep this thread vaguely on topic.... thanks.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

MarioGTR said:


> *Regardless, they are good power figures - but the black dyno will provide the real indication of the engines outright power.
> 
> Mario. *


Do we have a :clap: smilie on this forum? Ah this one will do :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

BEST comment ive heard so far.

It honestly dont matter what power it gives (unless you wasnt ever putting an engine into a car and use it, and it was just a "who can build the most powerful mota" competition...) its the performance on the "black dyno" that matters.

And hopefully (and probably!) the black dyno result will read "kicked ass on everything in a straight line" this Sunday.

No holding back, full on launches and taking it to the maximum performance possible in ever gear please!


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Am I right in thinking that the relationship between the speed of a car (for the sake of argument, the quarter mile time) and the power to weight ratio is non-linear? Such that, even with the same power:weight ratio, a car with more absolute power will be faster than a less powerful one (excluding the effect of gearing etc). Is it not something to do with the way air resistance increases with velocity? Or maybe I'm talking balls. Getting back to (nearly) the thread topic, if this is the case, then cars such as Project X will be very hard to beat at TOTB2 by other lighter cars with similar power:weight ratios but lower absolute power. It's also a good argument to give bikers who laugh at the thought of being beaten by a car and always quote the power:weight issue.


----------



## James B (Jul 24, 2003)

I think the power to weight issue was well displayed in Jeremy Clarkson's video a few years ago when he pitched a caterham R500 against a number of exotics and a capri. I think the capri did well it but it was silly power but the winner was the aston martin vantage that weighs about the same as your average house! I'm fairly sure the caterham had the best power to weight but it looked well out of it's league with these other cars.

I've probably got a fair few mistakes in the bit above but i'm sure you get the jist!  

James


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Speed*

Here's the simple version of a complex answer:

Acceleration is dependent on power/weight ratio ie the ability to accelerate a mass from the basic F=ma equation ie a=F/m (acceleration = force/ mass)

Top Speed is not dependent on weight (other than a small interaction with rolling resistance). It is based on absolute power (bhp) vs aerodynamic drag (CdA ie drag co-efficient x frontal area). 

Guy


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

> Acceleration is dependent on power/weight ratio ie the ability to accelerate a mass from the basic F=ma equation ie a=F/m (acceleration = force/ mass)


But force is not the same as power. Power is the rate at which energy is transferred and very different to force.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

hi all

whats happened over the weekend seemed to missed an awful lot but JAE was excelent anyway what ever bhp you lot got ill be cheering you all on(in m cheerleader uniform) oh and btw its getting too technical for me now

K


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Claudius said:


> *I see that you still dont understand power to weight ratios... is that good enough a reason to you to hijack an excellent thread? Go play with your underpowered Evo  *


Did you expect me to open a new thread just because I noticed your 4th post on this forum 

BTW I understand power to ratio, but maybe you don't as you usually say that your 400bhp evo would be faster than a 800bhp skyline...But then you still have hard time trying to follow an "underpowered evo"


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Dyno*

Well done.

I would really like to see it on a rolling road instead of the Dynapack though to see what wheel figures it has as its anyones guess as to power ATW which is a shame.

Roll on a rolling road day at G Force, hopefully we can get it on the rollers before it blows up.

Cant wait for the weekend, with 1200bhp it should do 155-160mph 1/4 mile's almost regardless of launch traction as power is speed


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Why not put yours on a Dynapack? Compare like with like that way - there's more than one of them now.

Phil


----------



## Mark Haylett (Jun 14, 2002)

Gonna blow up is it Andy? Damn thats 2 blown up cars if you include your hand grenade.

Lets hope nothing like that happens


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Why dont I?*

Well,

As I have explained to someone else previously, when I was at school, they made me spend a day in science, working out how much energy was in a peanut but burning one in a bottle top. What has this showed me in life? nothing. I would compare this to running my car on a dynopack for a power reading, what is power at the axles worth to me? nish, whats the point, I like to run my car with the wheels on as it doesnt go very far without them so knowing the power without them is a pointless exercise and a waste of time. As a tuning tool yes I am sure its great but not for true ATW power figures as is all guesswork and what you want to know is ATW power.

Let the arguements begin.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Forget the dyno and look at trap speeds then.

Phil


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Why dont I?*



Dirk Diggler said:


> *Well,
> 
> As I have explained to someone else previously, when I was at school, they made me spend a day in science, working out how much energy was in a peanut but burning one in a bottle top. What has this showed me in life? nothing. I would compare this to running my car on a dynopack for a power reading, what is power at the axles worth to me? nish, whats the point, I like to run my car with the wheels on as it doesnt go very far without them so knowing the power without them is a pointless exercise and a waste of time. As a tuning tool yes I am sure its great but not for true ATW power figures as is all guesswork and what you want to know is ATW power.
> 
> Let the arguements begin. *


Yes, you've finally got it, it's a tuning tool, not a peni5 magnifying glass  .

Good, glad thats cleared up  .

They are brilliant tools though and thats it.

Glen


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

lol @ keith , u being a friend as well how could u  u know very well im a ladies man and thanks wayne king   

ashley is a scottish name for a woman and i didnt know the suora guy was a guy  i thought she was a he so i offered to suck her clitoris allsorts ,sorry jason mate , kids will think its the bassets sweet


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lololololololol*



moses said:


> *clitoris allsorts *


Are they various colours, yet all taste the same??  

Do they make your fingers sticky??  

And do they make your tongue go a funny colour?? 

HAHAHAHA

I just laughed so hard, i think I just sh4t myself !!!!!!!!! 

      

J..............


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

This has turned into the funniest thread ever on the GTR, Moses, bro, you are a good sport to take all the ribbing of late.

Bladey, same as mate, I saw the thread unfold and was laughing uncontrollably...

It is also good to see so much light hearted stuff return to the old arguements.

We all like that.


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

what was the car???? What kind of GTR?


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

LOL! 
I don't know why he wants to know HP at the axle either. A car doesn't run on its axles. 
Its kinda like wanting to know the speed of your bike at the handlebars! Phhhhh! Whats the point!


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Skyline_R34 said:


> *LOL!
> I don't know why he wants to know HP at the axle either. A car doesn't run on its axles.
> Its kinda like wanting to know the speed of your bike at the handlebars! Phhhhh! Whats the point! *


ROFL.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

cheers mycroft and u too bros 

and bladerider u are as mad mate and nice knowing u


----------



## Claudius (Jul 29, 2002)

Maxi said:


> *BTW I understand power to ratio *


I see...


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

what???


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

whats ROFL?


----------



## mgsninja (Jul 26, 2003)

ROFL = Rolling On Floor Laughing
If I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Claudius said:


> *I see... *


 

Continental Europe...lol...


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Mark Haylett said:


> *Gonna blow up is it Andy?*


Gonna get Andy to do my lottery numbers on Saturday


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

r u rob mk 2  whats with the mk 2 rob


----------

